# Ok another Overclock Noob.



## FPS_prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

Heres my specs,

Power supply - Allied 300w SL-8320BTX
Cpu - Amd FX-6100 Stock Cooler atm.
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2
Graphics - MSi N610GT Series Nvidia geforce gt 610
Ram - 8Gb=2x4 Supertalent02 (manufacturer STT , model SUPERTALENT02 Got this info from CPU-Z) 
Idle temp. 17degrees C.
Prime 95 stress test temp - ~50-53 degrees C
With this configuration is there any possibility for a slight over clock?
I understand all the risk and Have read the "If you are new to overclocking" sticky.
My main concern atm is the power supply and the Mosphets on the Mobo.
I cant find any info on safe temps/Cpu wattage online for the mobo.

P.S. Will be getting SeaSonic S12II 620w Bronze powersupply, and Sapphire 100355-1GOCL Radeon 7850 soon. would also like to ask how this would affect my OCing headroom.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You really won't see any large improvement from overclocking.

Besides your current PSU couldn't handle it.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

53°c on Prime95 after how long? Prime95 tests should be ran at least 6 hours for final results.

If your max temps at stock settings are 53°c, you don't have a lot of headroom. 60°c is the highest *maximum* stress temp you should tolerate with an FX-6100.

Safe motherboard temps are usually the same as your CPU, and the motherboard's temps should match or be a little lower than your CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

FPS_prodigy said:


> With this configuration is there any possibility for a slight over clock?



A "slight" OC will prove ineffective and your PSU is not suitable for any OC.
I would also doubt the capabilities of the RAM.
Your Mobo is MATX and their Bios are usually very limited for OC'ing.
You have a 3.3GHz CPU so it should do what you require.
Upgrade the GPU/PSU and you're good.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Your mosfets will handle it, your psu wont.

Just to add there is no need in overclocking slightly. You either overclock as much as you can or you dont do it at all.


----------

